# jobs



## Disturbed Elect (Jun 16, 2006)

Put it this way, I used to sub contract from WESTRA CONSTRUCTION when they went out last July. I will stop posting this, but it is the truth and I was angry today. I get that way when I have a hard time collecting my money. I have employees that also live paycheck to paycheck. No shortage of work but there is a shortage of integrity in the contracting field. I still have liens on properties of some high profile fast food restaurants for jobs I never got paid on. I figure in the last ten years I have about $180,000.00 Dollars in uncollectable recievables. Have a nice day!


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

*people suck sometimes*

yeah
I was gonna start a bandwagon about the copy gloom too
I used to have a $1mm a year business based on three major clients
Lost over $600k year OVERNIGHT when one purchasing guy I had worked with for 8 years moved on to another company and the outfit brought in a guy who wanted payola [no kidding]
If I hadn't been going through a divorce, I probably could've dealt with the situation.
As it stands, I am again a one-man shop
Life goes on


----------



## Disturbed Elect (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome , Sorry about negativity


----------

